# Residence for non-Eu partner



## louisecm (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I am Australian and live in Australia and have recently been granted my Italian citizenship and Italian passport. My partner and I are planning to move to Italy next year but I would appreciate some advice on how he can stay in Italy. 

Currently the only visa available to him is for a year and then he would have to come back to Australia. We have been together for 5 years and live together - does anyone know how he could stay in Italy with me for longer than a year?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unmarried right? If married it's fairly easy.

If not married the choices would be

1) extended stay visa. This means he would need to prove means without working. No idea what the income standard is but rumours put it at over 30K a year

2) Work visa. Virtually impossible at the moment

3) Student visa. He'd need to go to university full time. Obviously that means the cost etc of the school. Allowed to work for 20 hours a week.


----------



## louisecm (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply NickZ. Yep unmarried. I will look into the extended stay visa, thanks!


----------



## aviva (Oct 17, 2012)

louisecm said:


> Thanks for the reply NickZ. Yep unmarried. I will look into the extended stay visa, thanks!


Hello- can you tell me the process or option for married couples? Thank you!!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The EU spouse would need to establish residency. Meeting those requirements. Place to live. Income/job/savings. Healthcare. Then just fill out the paperwork for the other spouse.


----------



## aviva (Oct 17, 2012)

NickZ said:


> The EU spouse would need to establish residency. Meeting those requirements. Place to live. Income/job/savings. Healthcare. Then just fill out the paperwork for the other spouse.


Thank you!


----------

